# CRCNA versus OPC



## Moos

Dear all,

A few months ago I asked a question about Reformed Churches in the Detroit Area. We have visited many Churches and are know thinking about joining a church. We have visited two Churches several times: an OPC church and an Christian Reformed church (crcna). For me as a foreigner it is difficult to know what the differences are between these two churches. I didn't see the Christian Reformed church on the NAPARC site. 
Could you maybe explain to me the most important differences?
Thank you so much.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## jwithnell

I've been a member of an OPC church for 17 years and would find it difficult to switch to another denomination. I've seen a great deal of consistency in the teaching, worship, and practice when visiting other churches or when we've had other pastors at our church. I haven't had much experience with the other denomination you are considering.


----------



## Edward

The CRC was suspended from NAPARC in 1999 and expelled in 2001 when they, as a denomination, went unrepentantly liberal. The triggering event was the decision of the CRC in 1995 to ordain women as pastors and ruling elders, although they have continued down the liberal path since then. Trailing the other 'mainline' denominations, they have lost about 25% of their membership over the last 25 years. 

As an outsider to both, I would consider the CRC as moving in the wrong direction while the OPC is staying the course. On a denominational basis, the OPC would be a far better choice than the CRC.


----------



## arapahoepark

Edward said:


> ... expelled in 2001 when they, as a denomination, went unrepentantly liberal.



I am curious but could you expand on this?


----------



## Edward

arap said:


> could you expand on this?



Which - unrepentant or liberal?

Unrepentant:
Going from recollection (and I've had a couple of head injuries since then), but the NAPARC churches called upon the CRC to repent, and they refused to do so. They were then suspended and again refused to repent. They were finally expelled. The PCA was calling for repentance as early as 1996, so it isn't like anyone was rushing the process. (The OPC was also active on this issue, but I'll yield to someone from that body to provide details. 

Liberal: 
Ordination of women as teaching and ruling elders was obviously the breaking point, but it didn't happen in a vacuum. And since then they have joined in fellowship with other liberal bodies (they are in the World Communion of Reformed Churches with PCUSA, ECO, and the United Church of Canada as well as a number of others. To their credit, I don't believe they have yet joined the WCC or the NCC. ) A big issue for them these days is a push for 'Climate Justice' (4 people to Paris to Partner for Climate Justice). In 2009 they brought the Belhar Confession to their church. They call for a ban on abortions after 20 weeks. See more on their 'Office of Social Justice' pages.


----------



## Jack K

The OPC is surely the more conservative, traditional denomination. It's a very good choice. The CRC, as mentioned, has begun leaning toward theological liberalism.

But I suspect that since you are Dutch you may find the CRC more appealing for other reasons. In many congregations, the CRC's Dutch heritage is still noticeable. The confessions, catechism, holiday observances, and other practices may seem more familiar than those of an OPC church, which will tend to follow Scottish sensibilities rather than Dutch ones. For those reasons, the CRC may feel more comfortable to you.

Theological liberalism is getting quite prevalent in the CRC, but it isn't everywhere. There are still CRC congregations that will not ordain women, for example, and congregations where the teaching is solid. And since eastern Michigan doesn't have any URC churches (a more conservative break-off from the CRC), some of the conservative-leaning people in the CRC have chosen to stay in the CRC there. My dad is a retired CRC minister living north of Detroit. He's not at all liberal-minded, yet he remains fairly happy in his CRC church.

So it may be worth it for you to ask some questions of the leaders at the CRC church and see if you like their answers. I have concerns about the denomination as a whole, but you may find a congregation that's a good fit for you, at least for now.


----------



## Guido's Brother

Dear brother,

Since you're from the Vrijgemaakte kerken, you might be interested to know that the Canadian Reformed Churches have ecclesiastical fellowship with the OPC. Your churches have contact with the OPC mainly through the International Conference of Reformed Churches. As for the CRCNA, the CanRC were in discussions with them into the 1970s. Unfortunately, for many of the reasons described above, the contact was broken off. If I were in your shoes, I'd go to the OPC.


----------



## Moos

Thank you so much!

@Jack K : you are very right. We feel more comfortable in te CRC because of all the Dutch influences. But they do have women as deacons, so that is why we were having questions about this church. But it is difficult to separate emotions from the mind.

I will discuss your answers with my husband. Thank you all so far for helping me.




Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Edward

Guido's Brother said:


> Dear brother,



I think you mean sister.




Moos said:


> But they do have women as deacons, so that is why we were having questions about this church. But it is difficult to separate emotions from the mind.



They had women deacons for a good while before the women elders; that in itself is not enough to impair NAPARC membership - ARP has had women deacons since before NAPARC was formed, as well. If they don't have any women as elders or pastors, that would be a good sign for the local body, and what Jack Klumpenhower says in post 6 has some merit. That being said, it generally hasn't turned out well in the long term for faithful churches trying to stand against the tide of a liberalizing denomination. How long you all plan on being in the states might be a factor to take into account.


----------



## Moos

Thank you. We will be in The States for 2 years at first. After that we will see if we stay longer or go back to The Netherlands. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Leslie

Within the CRC it is permissible to read a passage of scripture and then spin a homily with no further reference to scripture whatsoever, and with no attempt to defend one's assertions. Every OPC that I've been at has been quite the reverse, with a very profound reverence for the scriptures, evident in all parts of the service. A telling experience was that 2 Sundays--I believe consecutive--I went to a CRC where we sat for a cursory reading of a short scripture, then stood in reverence for an extended communal recitation of confession. At the OPC it was exactly the reverse: scripture with reverence and confession as an aside.


----------



## Moos

Thank you Leslie. I have tried to understand your comment ( I am still learning English [emoji6]). Do I understand you right that you 'prefer' OPC because they have a reverence for the scriptures?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Moos

Hereby I would like to let you know that my husband and I decided to join the OPC church! 
Thank you so much for all your help! I talked often about your comments with my husband and they really helped us getting to know more about the OPC and CRCNA. 

Blessings to you.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------

